# Ortler Bike Marathon - 01.06.2019 - Anmeldung offen



## CubeBiker4ever (4. Oktober 2018)

Mit Start und Ziel in Glurns geht im oberen Vinschgau/Südtirol am Samstag, 01. Juni 2019, der 5. Ortler Bike Marathon über die Bühne. Ein Rennen, das in Sachen Panorama, Streckenführung und Organisation zu den bedeutendsten zählt. Diesen Ansprüchen wollen die Organisatoren auch bei der fünften Ausgabe gerecht werden. Zahlreiche Hobbybiker, aber auch Top-Athleten und Profis werden sich das Rennen auch diesmal nicht entgehen lassen. Im vorigen Jahr waren mehr als 1200 Mountainbiker am Start und machten das Rennen einmal mehr zu einem vollen Erfolg. Auf der Marathon-Strecke galt es 90 Kilometer und 3.000 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen, bei der Classic-Strecke standen wiederum 51 km und 1.600 hm an.

Insbesondere aufgrund der Streckenführung erfreut sich das Rennen bei Bikern aus Nah und Fern großer Beliebtheit. Die Strecken verbinden Panorama und Kultur.

Bisher waren die Ausgaben des Ortler Bike Marathons geprägt von Sonne und besten Witterungsbedingungen. Kein Wunder, schließlich gibt es durchschnittlich rund 300 Sonnentage jährlich.

Eine frühe Anmeldung empfiehlt sich und bringt einige Vorteile. Die Anmeldungen sind seit 1. Oktober geöffnet.
Erstmals gibt es bei dieser Ausgabe auch die Möglichkeit, bei der Anmeldung auf ein Startpaket zu verzichten und dafür einen reduzierten Preis zu zahlen.

Details sind hier zu finden: http://www.ortler-bikemarathon.it


----------



## DanieleMassaro (5. Oktober 2018)

CubeBiker4ever schrieb:


> Bisher waren die Ausgaben des Ortler Bike Marathons geprägt von Sonne und besten Witterungsbedingungen. Kein Wunder, schließlich gibt es durchschnittlich rund 300 Sonnentage jährlich.



Nicht ganz - 2016 war es nass und kalt :-(




 

Aber alles in allem eine super Veranstaltung. Für mich immer der Start in die Marathon-Saison. Werde nächstes Jahr zum 4. Mal teilnehmen - schwanke nur wie jedes Jahr zwischen den Strecken. Die 90km-Runde hat es schon in sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Oktober 2018)

@Rattenking dabei!?
Du kurz ich lang!


----------



## pib (8. Oktober 2018)

Hat sich schon jemand angemeldet? Schlagen diese Datasport Leute noch eine Gebühr auf die 60,- EURO Startgeld? Irgendwie bin ich da bei der Anmeldung nicht weiter gekommen..... sehr umständlich alles.

Weiß jemand, was das Teilnahmegeschenk ist? Die Trikot aus 2018 waren ja ganz schön, aber für meine Statur völlig unbrauchbar. Selbst in XXL viel zu kurz und oben natürlich zu weit.... Darauf könnte ich verzichten, wenns wieder so läuft.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (8. Oktober 2018)

„Geschenk“ ist eine Sporttasche. Kann man aber drauf verzichten und bekommt dann 15€ Rabatt auf die Anmeldegebühr. 
Datasport haut je nach Zahlweise noch was drauf ...


----------



## Alpde (11. März 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage zur 60km Strecke,stellt die Stecke technisch Ansrüche? Kenne  die 60km in Furtwangen u. beim Ultrabike alle Strecken.Ist die Strecke mit einer von den genannten vergleichbar?
Danke


----------



## DanieleMassaro (11. März 2019)

Alpde schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zur 60km Strecke,stellt die Stecke technisch Ansrüche? Kenne  die 60km in Furtwangen u. beim Ultrabike alle Strecken.Ist die Strecke mit einer von den genannten vergleichbar?
> Danke



Nein. Hat zwei anspruchsvolle Teile. Wenn Du dort jemand um dich rum hast, musst eh absteigen. Ansonsten alles easy. Eine Abfahrt - Am Friedhof in Planeil ist tückisch. Dort hat es die letzten Jahre immer wieder einen bis zwei „gelegt“.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo, wenn ich mich vor Ort nachmelde, und kein ärzliches Zeugnis dabei habe, darf ich dennoch mitfahren ? Jemand Erfahrung, ich bekomme bis Mittwoch leider kein Arzt Termin mehr, oder sehen die das nicht so streng.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (27. Mai 2019)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn ich mich vor Ort nachmelde, und kein ärzliches Zeugnis dabei habe, darf ich dennoch mitfahren ? Jemand Erfahrung, ich bekomme bis Mittwoch leider kein Arzt Termin mehr, oder sehen die das nicht so streng.



Ja, aber "nur" im Hobby-Block, d.h. von ganz hinten und "ohne Wertung". Du bekommst Deine Zeit angezeigt, aber nicht auf welchem Platz Du bist.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Mai 2019)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Ja, aber "nur" im Hobby-Block, d.h. von ganz hinten und "ohne Wertung". Du bekommst Deine Zeit angezeigt, aber nicht auf welchem Platz Du bist.


OK supi, damit kann ich dieses Jahr leben, ist ja ein Trainings Marathon;-)))
Werde ich mir für die Zukunft eins besorgen müssen. DANKE


----------



## DanieleMassaro (27. Mai 2019)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> OK supi, damit kann ich dieses Jahr leben, ist ja ein Trainings Marathon;-)))
> Werde ich mir für die Zukunft eins besorgen müssen. DANKE


Ich mach es nicht mehr. Sehe nicht ein wegen einem Rennen in Italien jedes Jahr zum Arzt zu springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (27. Mai 2019)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Ich mach es nicht mehr. Sehe nicht ein wegen einem Rennen in Italien jedes Jahr zum Arzt zu springen.


Dolomiten Super Bike noch mitfahren dann hast du schon zwei Rennen in Italien ;-))), 
in Riva brauch man das Arzt Ding zum Glück nicht


----------



## DanieleMassaro (3. Juni 2019)

Und wie lief es bei Euch?


----------



## baloo (3. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich recht gut, war auf der Marathon Strecke unterwegs.
Aber so einfach und langweilig wie hier teilweise berichtet wurde fand ich den gar nicht?!
Werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder mitfahren.


----------



## DanieleMassaro (3. Juni 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht gut, war auf der Marathon Strecke unterwegs.
> Aber so einfach und langweilig wie hier teilweise berichtet wurde fand ich den gar nicht?!
> Werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder mitfahren.



Hätte ich von Anfang an das Gegenteil behauptet. Das einzig "langweilige" sind die Teerwege ab Glurns. Aber sonst eine perfekte Mischung. Hatte dieses Mal Glück und im Trail-Teil wenig bis gar keine vor mir bzw. hab diejenigen vor dem Einstieg auf Biegen und Brechen noch überholt. Meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr nochmal um 6 Minuten unterboten. War und bin zufrieden!


----------



## Jabba81 (4. Juni 2019)

DanieleMassaro schrieb:


> Hätte ich von Anfang an das Gegenteil behauptet. Das einzig "langweilige" sind die Teerwege ab Glurns. Aber sonst eine perfekte Mischung. Hatte dieses Mal Glück und im Trail-Teil wenig bis gar keine vor mir bzw. hab diejenigen vor dem Einstieg auf Biegen und Brechen noch überholt. Meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr nochmal um 6 Minuten unterboten. War und bin zufrieden!



Dann muss ich diesen Sommer vermutlich mal die grosse Strecke trainingshalber fahren... vielleicht hat sich ja wirklich was getan. Obwohl die Strecke sieht identisch zu den letzen Jahren aus, da hatte es auf der kurzen Strecke einen Trail bergab drinn, einen kleinen Abschnitt bergauf aber der Rest war doch alles auf Teer- oder Forststrassen?


----------



## baloo (4. Juni 2019)

Es hat sicherlich noch einige Asphalt und Forststrassen drin, aber auch nicht mehr oder weniger als bei anderen Marathons.
Auch taktisch muss man bereit sein, damit man z.B am Reschensee nicht alleine rum fahren muss. Der letzte Anstieg, obwohl "nur" 500hm, zog sich brutal in die Länge , da hab ich ziemlich gelitten.
Alles in allem, super Veranstaltung mit einer in meinen Augen perfekten und herzlichen Organisation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanieleMassaro (4. Juni 2019)

baloo schrieb:


> Es hat sicherlich noch einige Asphalt und Forststrassen drin, aber auch nicht mehr oder weniger als bei anderen Marathons.
> Auch taktisch muss man bereit sein, damit man z.B am Reschensee nicht alleine rum fahren muss. Der letzte Anstieg, obwohl "nur" 500hm, zog sich brutal in die Länge , da hab ich ziemlich gelitten.
> Alles in allem, super Veranstaltung mit einer in meinen Augen perfekten und herzlichen Organisation.



Vor allem hat es der Anstieg in sich, weil der Weg immer sandiger wird. Gefühlt klebt man auf der Strecke.


----------

